# Chiropractic Care



## ETorbin (May 2, 2002)

Has anyone here had chiropractic care done?  

My situation is the following.  I am 24 years old and have been inflexable for all my life, even after 2 1/2 years of MA training.  I went to a chiropractor this week after about 3 weeks of back pain.  He took some x-rays and discovered that I have scoleosis.  That is what is causing the back pain and the lack of flexability.  The procedure that he recommends to correct this is about one year of chiropractic care (1-3 times a week) along with some special exercises.  The problem is that it is very expensive (about $3500) and my insurance doesn't cover it.  I would spend this money in a heartbeat if I was confident it would work.  My question is, has anyone had this kind of care?  If so, did it work?  I'm sorry about the length of the question.

Sincerly 

ETorbin


----------



## Cthulhu (May 2, 2002)

*SEE YOUR REGULAR PHYSICIAN FIRST*.

Most chiros make their money from return visits.  Get an exam from an *M.D.* first.

Back when I was in grade school, we were all tested for scoleosis at very young ages.  You probably were tested for it too, at some point in your life.

Before you shell out that kinda bread, get another opinion from your family doctor or some other non-chiro physician!

Cthulhu


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 2, 2002)

ETorbin,

I've had scoleosis all my life. I have no problem with flexability. I mean, I wasn't flexable at all when I started MA, but it didn't stop me from working on it. It does cause back pain, but I don't think it has anything to do with your flexability.


----------



## littlecrane (May 3, 2002)

Hi,

I've been lurking for a couple weeks, and I had to come out of the woodwork on this one. If this chiro thinks he can correct scoliosis, then he should publish his results so the rest of us can learn how to do the same.  I think there's one case in the literature of an adult with ideopathic scoliosis who got weekly care and didn't progress as expected. There are anecdotal accounts circulating among chiropractors, as well.

Sometimes a minor scoliosis will appear as a result of trauma and muscle spasm. This is different from scoliosis which develops in childhood or adolescence. The former resolve with the injury and the latter slowly progress with age. Did the doc tell you how severe it was as measured in degrees of curvature?

It's been my experience in 18 years of practicing chiropractic that people with ideopathic scoliosis get aches and pains from stresses and trauma just like everyone else, and they can get good results from chiropractic care just like everyone else.  And whether or not someone has aches or pains seems to depend more on how they use their body on a daily basis than on what their x-ray looks like. 

If your back pain is only three weeks old, then it's probably not from a scoliosis that's been there for years. More likely you strained/sprained it, either all at once or a little at a time. It shouldn't take long to get you well. 1-3 times per week for a year is a lot.  I'd get tired of seeing you way before that. It might not be a bad idea to get an opinion from another chiropractor. 

And your lack of flexibility is a separate issue. Some people with scoliosis are flexible, and some aren't. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## ETorbin (May 3, 2002)

Everyone, thank you for your advice.  I think I will talk to an orthopedist.

ETorbin


----------



## Cthulhu (May 3, 2002)

littlecrane,

Thanks for the info.  It's always good to get the word of someone in the profession!

Cthulhu

PS - Welcome to the board!


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

there are only two ways to correct scoliosis:

1.  this only works while you are still growing (doesn't apply to you), and that is to strap the person in a back brace for the formative years so the back grows straight.

2.  major surgery that puts a metal rod down your spine.


CHIROPRACTORS DON'T DO EITHER.  Most chiropractors are NOT MDs.  

Scoliosis can affect flexibility.  I have minor scoliosis in my lower back and will probably never be able to bend down to touch my toes.  However, it doesn't cause any pain, and doesn't affect me in any way other than that.

Trust me, if your scoliosis was bad enough to cause you problems, it would have been caught WAY before age 24 or whatever you are now.   

Please see your general practicioner before you go running to an orthopedist.  Orthopedists are expensive, and from what you've posted here, you probably don't need one.  your GP will be able to tell you more, and its his or her job to know whether or not to refer you to an orthopedist.


----------

